# Kitchen Cutting Board



## Gastronomiekunststoffe (Mar 23, 2020)

What is the best cutting board for a non-professional chef?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

The same one that is best for a professional chef. The worth of a cutting board is not dependent on the status of the person using it.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

All round “ best” is nylon, about 3/4” (20 mm ) thick. The only reason it is “ best” is that in order to sanitize it, you just throw it in the dishwasher. No other reason than that.


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico (Nov 9, 2020)

For general food work, PTFE, 3/4 to an inch thick and big enough to be stable on your work surface, just like a "not home" kitchen. You can get sheets of it, pre-cut to size, on line. And yes, throw it in the dishwasher and/or clean and sanitize as per normal. For baking, a good hard wood (maple, ash, even oak works), same criteria, tho you won't be running it through a dishwasher.


----------



## riffwraith (Dec 19, 2014)

I bought this about 2 yrs ago:

https://www.williams-sonoma.com/pro...nut/?pkey=cfeatures-m-features-ff000515fe20-1
Love the way it looks. Of course, you need to be like me, and be into dark wood. I got it, b/c my understand is that End-Grain Cutting Boards are better for the knives.

Cheers.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

If you're looking for an affordable, durable cutting board, go with bamboo. Its one of the toughest natural materials. It's resistant to cuts and dings. Its easy to clean. Doesn't require a ton of care and maintenance and will last you a very long time.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

we bought our house the previous owner left a 6 foot butcher block table. 
its nice to have.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, 6' butcher block tables are nice to have, especially for thumping around bread dough or any kind of pastry work.

But as a cutting board? You'd have to sanitize the whole table after using, not just a section, and when it becomes scarred and stained, you have to refinish all 6' of it.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

foodpump said:


> Yeah, 6' butcher block tables are nice to have, especially for thumping around bread dough or any kind of pastry work.
> 
> But as a cutting board? You'd have to sanitize the whole table after using, not just a section, and when it becomes scarred and stained, you have to refinish all 6' of it.


When I was 16 I was a butchers apprentice in lancashire, the butcher block was about 4 feet and I cleaned it as part of closing every day. start by a vigorous scraping with a knife blade held perpendicular. Wash with bleach . It wasn't a big deal.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yup, then again, tossing a nylon cutting board in the dishwasher isn’t a big deal either.


----------



## Samanagi (3 mo ago)

Hi,

I would absolutely not get 1 board, this will increase greatly the chance of cross contamination.

You should really think into getting 1 different board for each task(veg, protein, cooked food and dairy).

Bamboo is great as it is the least porus, but wood is wood and for that it will still retain some bacteria. Unfortunately plastic is the way to go, they last very long, they are the "safest" and easiest to clean.

But either option you choose bamboo or plastic, get 4!

Samanagi.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Bamboo has a lot of silica which is hard on knife edges. Nylon is preferred imho.


----------



## JohnDB (10 mo ago)

In the professional kitchen...high density polypropylene. (The white boards) they get bleached and washed in such an ongoing basis and are inexpensive enough for disposing of and replacing when too stained. 

For home?
End grain butcher block made out of maple. 
You need to season one first upon getting it with some sort of oil. I personally use mineral oil. Pour a thick coat and let it be drunk in overnight before you let anything get near it. These aren't exactly cheap...so take care of it and it will last you a lifetime. 

Maple is naturally antibacterial...and the end grain is highly durable and easy on your knife edges. I've had mine made by my brother for 25 years or more now. Can't really remember because I've had it so long. 
Sure I scrape it with a dough/bench knife regularly...wipe it down, wash it and oil it regularly. And it's lasted through a couple sets of feet which keep it from slipping on the counter. 
Wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------

